# Bindings for Bataleon Evil Twin



## Lester86 (Feb 26, 2012)

Any suggestions on bindings for Bataleon Evil Twin? Mostly for park use, going off big jumps... Currently own Ride Meastro but I think those might be too stiff for the Evil Twin :-/

They recommend those switchback bindings but I don't know about those


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Nah not Switchbacks. While I did enjoy those a lot, I just don't think they're enough binding for an ET.

I'd look into Raiden Phantoms, Flux DMCC Lights, Burton Cartels, K2 Formula, or Flow M9.


----------



## Lester86 (Feb 26, 2012)

*Mostly all med to stiff flex*

It seems like the Ride Maestros fall into that list too, well according to the goodride at least, Ride is a Med/Stiff flex and build tough .... the Flux DMCC are sick but I'm not sure if it makes sense to buy em when they really similar to the Maetros... Well except for weight the know the DMCC don't weigh shit


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Lester86 said:


> It seems like the Ride Maestros fall into that list too, well according to the goodride at least, Ride is a Med/Stiff flex and build tough .... the Flux DMCC are sick but I'm not sure if it makes sense to buy em when they really similar to the Maetros... Well except for weight the know the DMCC don't weigh shit


They aren't similar. A full metal baseplate is just going to be much stiffer than the carbon injected nylon of the Flux. The Maestro is more comparable to the DMCC. Super stiff full carbon. The DMCC Light's are more comparable to Rodeos.


----------



## Lester86 (Feb 26, 2012)

But you think I should stick with a med/stiff binding with that board and for what what I'm planning on doing with the board. (Med to big jumps, rails, presses, the occasional jibbing) I was thinking of a softer binding for park but I can see that I should go on the med-stiff end for the jumps and all


----------

